# Lasers



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

It looks like our topcon rl-h3c laser is on its way out. I was looking at topcon rl-h4c with rechargable battery. A slope laser is about $1500 more. Don't really see a need for a slope laser. Also looked at spectra lasers. They are a little cheaper but I don't know anyone who has one. Hopefully I can get some feedback about spectra lasers or lasers in general.

Thanks in advance.
Hope everyone had a good Christmas


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I had two of the Spectra LL500's. Great units, never had a problem. I did keep one just in case I got tired of doing nothing...:whistling


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i have 2 of these lasers...an OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLD spectra, can't remember the model...still working, very accurate...and a leica rugby...great machine, small.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We still have a old Spectra Precision L600 and still works great. 

Remember that Spectra Presicison is the company that started it all and invented the rotary construction laser as well as many other laser based measuring devices.

And this is why Trimble bought them so they could have something better to compete with Topcon.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have 2 AGL lasers. One of them is about 12 yrs old and we have never had any problems with it.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

We've been using Spectra lasers since they first came out when they were Spectra Physics. We still have a few that are about 20 years old and working fine.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Just bought a LL500 this year, 1200$ works great.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I also bought a ll500 this year, I really like the receiver that came with it. It has a read out that tells how far you are from grade, and has a level bubble built in so that the grade man knows if it is straight or not.


On the other hand, I've been waiting for several months for a replacement for my LL100. It seems their "no hassle" warranty should be "non existent"


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a spectra-physics, pretty old, (1988 I think), the guys busted the receiver and I needed a replacement laser like right now, ended up picking up a David White 3175 dual grade set up.

The DW works just fine and I have not wanted to spend the nickels to get the Spectra repaired.

All the above recommendations are good equipment, comes down to how much you want to spend. What features you would like.

I never thought I would use a "grade" laser but I have, and it does make some tasks go way faster.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

We use one of these:

Leica Depthmaster









Works on the excavator and dozer. Use any rotating laser. My laser is made by Stabila


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

2 spectra LL600 one bought new in 94 one bought off eBay. Both dead on.


----------

